# Time... I'm scared.



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I've just read this



> Manuel Online
> Senior Member
> Join Date: Feb 2007
> Location: Córdoba. Argentina
> *Posts: 390*


And I realise the time I've spent in the forum is considerately high (for my mostly inconsistent participation here).

...

And I'm scared

....

Do you ever feel you are spending too much time online?


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes. I'm going to cut down on visits to my other sites.


----------



## Don (May 15, 2007)

Manuel said:


> I've just read this
> 
> Do you ever feel you are spending too much time online?


Not really. I like to spend around 15 to 30 minutes on-line, then I move on to other business, then I come back on-line. Also, I always have some music on when I'm on-line; that's a nice bonus.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

I wonder if there is a simple cure for "Foraholics"? I suppose it may not be long before arm "patches" start to appear in pharmacies. Can you imagine special clinics opening up for the real hard cases, involving counselling and high dose programmes of diazepam, etc?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

I try to get about 1 hr a day, but there are so many other things that need doing


----------



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow....you people are still young in spending time on th internet. For me, I spend about 2-3 hours a day....and thats on a weekday


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

YOU havent logged off since 2007?














(sorry - couldnt resist it!)


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

I´m online too much, but then again I do a lot of other things while still remaining online, so I´m ok with it in that aspect.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I do not watch TV.

So there!

(Okay I'm still on line too much.)


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

My wife switches the TV on the minute she gets home & SHE accuses ME of being addicted to the net!


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm online a lot. Because I chat to my friends online. Because some of my work is online and a whole lot of other reasons. Soon everything will be obtainable over the net (as if it isn't already)..also you wouldn't have forums like this...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I never watch TV either. And the internet is just too appealing to me, though I don't use it for much of anything other than to contact people that I couldn't talk to otherwise. And this site, of course.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Its a pity that "Skype" stopped live chats, we could have had some interesting conversations


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't think there's a present diagnosis for internet adddiction. If there is, please do share the cure.


----------

